# Hard Labor Creek State Park hunt



## Milkman (Nov 5, 2010)

I just have to brag on the staff members who conducted the hunt at Hard Labor Creek.I have been part of several check in and/or quota WMA hunts over the years.  I was one of the 140 or so hunters at Hard Labor Creek this week just passed.The process of getting the hunters checked in and informed was very efficient. 
The staff there systematically assured each of the following was in place:

Hunt fee paid
Park fee paid
Valid Picture ID 
Valid Hunting license 
Valid Hunter safety card  ( if applicable)

They issued mandatory hunter ID cards and mandatory vehicle mirror ID cards. All with the hunters name and dates affixed.

At an orientation meeting we were then given all neccesary information related to hunt and park rules for the event. This included a Q & A session at the end. 

The interactions I had with the Park rangers and Golf staff during the 2 days was all very positive and upbeat. The  young ladies and young men working this hunt are to be commended for the best public hunt experience this Grandpa has ever been a part of.Also, their accomodation in helping the handicapped hunters was second to none.  

Not to bash anyone, but lessons could be learned from the examples set here.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 5, 2010)

X2 on the above.  All the officials involved were quite professional.  Did not encounter a single person on the staff of the park or any rangers that acted like a smartalec.  All seemed to go the extra mile to make it a good experience.


----------



## CUTNHARE (Nov 5, 2010)

same here, very professional.


----------



## ryano (Nov 5, 2010)

sure hate I missed it.......had been trying to get on that hunt for a few years, finally got drawn and wound up being put on total bedrest last month with two surgeries in the last two weeks  and am laying here in the hospital as i type this 

one of my buddies was in the handicap hydraulic stand and he too could not stress enough of how efficient everything was ran and how good a care they took care of him.

him and his son which is also a good friend of mine both limited out the first morning


----------

